# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  17 Hornet Reloads

## Maca49

Just got my first reloads down, not perfect but a start. Hornady 20 g V max projectiles 11 g adi2207 federal primer. At the starting load. See if they work this weekend. Should be about 3300 FPS out of the barrel! there always one failure :Pissed Off:

----------


## wsm junkie

Haha, been there - done that :Grin:

----------


## southernman

four of them will work, the bottom one not so much, chamfer the inside neck good and a touch of graphite, will prevent that, I had a few crush, on my first loads.

----------


## Bunny Hunter

Hey Maca49, I've been doing abit now
Started with the std 20 grain using ADI 2205 (found the load data on line) started with 10.2 grain powder and have settled for 10.5grain, loading working well on the bunnies, and the turkeys don't like them either
Just completed my first stab with the 25 grain projectiles, abit slower but I like them, certainly good on the Hares, nailed 6 over the weekend from 100-200mtrs easy.
Used the ADI 2205 with 10.8 grain powder, need to spend some more time at the range before I have these exactly where I want them.
Waiting to get my hand on some Lil'Gun powder, seems to be the way to go from what I've read, hard to get even in Auckland
What weapon you using?
I'm using CZ 527, with Varmint barrel, Bushell Trophy XLT 600 DOA scope, and MAE suppressor. Works well

----------


## stub

I'm running 9g of h110 for the 20gr seems pretty good velocity just over 3300 been told yet to verify . Anyone tried just neck sizing I'm thinking about it but even full length size bumping the shoulder back the cases can be a little tight so thinking it might not be worth it

----------


## southernman

> Hey Maca49, I've been doing abit now
> Started with the std 20 grain using ADI 2205 (found the load data on line) started with 10.2 grain powder and have settled for 10.5grain, loading working well on the bunnies, and the turkeys don't like them either
> Just completed my first stab with the 25 grain projectiles, abit slower but I like them, certainly good on the Hares, nailed 6 over the weekend from 100-200mtrs easy.
> Used the ADI 2205 with 10.8 grain powder, need to spend some more time at the range before I have these exactly where I want them.
> Waiting to get my hand on some Lil'Gun powder, seems to be the way to go from what I've read, hard to get even in Auckland
> What weapon you using?
> I'm using CZ 527, with Varmint barrel, Bushell Trophy XLT 600 DOA scope, and MAE suppressor. Works well


 I tried Little gun, it pressure spikes very quickly, weigh every load, its great in the 22 Hornet, I think to fast in the .17 hornet.
 I gave up on little gun in my two .17 hornets, as had several blowen primers, even at min load, 9.3 gr I think, there is quite a bit of info on saubier, 
 I had a good run with the 25gr Hornardy HP and H335, 6.5 rem primer, 13gr, speed was 3150 fps in a 24", only 25gr load. I have had over a crony, as fellow had one, at the range that day, sub 1/2 at 50 M. 
 IMR 4227 at 10gr with a 20gr v-max is good, 
 H110 at 9gr, very accurate with 20gr but slow @3250
 VV120 if you can find it at 10-10.5gr.

----------


## Maca49

> Hey Maca49, I've been doing abit now
> Started with the std 20 grain using ADI 2205 (found the load data on line) started with 10.2 grain powder and have settled for 10.5grain, loading working well on the bunnies, and the turkeys don't like them either
> Just completed my first stab with the 25 grain projectiles, abit slower but I like them, certainly good on the Hares, nailed 6 over the weekend from 100-200mtrs easy.
> Used the ADI 2205 with 10.8 grain powder, need to spend some more time at the range before I have these exactly where I want them.
> Waiting to get my hand on some Lil'Gun powder, seems to be the way to go from what I've read, hard to get even in Auckland
> What weapon you using?
> I'm using CZ 527, with Varmint barrel, Bushell Trophy XLT 600 DOA scope, and MAE suppressor. Works well


Got a CZ 527 with sport barrel with Vortex 4-16 x 44 scope andDPT suppressor, really quiet. Using factory loads no prob to 250 but drops away at 300. If I can get the cost of rounds under control the HMR will join the .22 in the safe :Grin:

----------


## Maca49

> I'm running 9g of h110 for the 20gr seems pretty good velocity just over 3300 been told yet to verify . Anyone tried just neck sizing I'm thinking about it but even full length size bumping the shoulder back the cases can be a little tight so thinking it might not be worth it


Chronograph next on hit list!

----------


## southernman

> I'm running 9g of h110 for the 20gr seems pretty good velocity just over 3300 been told yet to verify . Anyone tried just neck sizing I'm thinking about it but even full length size bumping the shoulder back the cases can be a little tight so thinking it might not be worth it


 I neck size only, and after about 5 reloads, do a full length, up over ten loads on sum brass now,

----------


## Maca49

First attempt let loose today, quick bang showed some consistency, enough to make me feel confident! :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## mucko

> Chronograph next on hit list!


borrow mine anytime

----------


## Bunny Hunter

> Chronograph next on hit list!


Yes I know the feeling, I have one of  the Xmas list. What's options are there?
Do you know which model you will get?

----------


## Maca49

> Yes I know the feeling, I have one of  the Xmas list. What's options are there?
> Do you know which model you will get?


Probably thru Reloaders in Auck, haven't started looking as yet

----------


## mucko

Workshop Innovation - Gunsmithing & Reloading Tools: Chronographs

----------


## Maca49

Well loaded up some ammo and put it thru the chrono on the week end, used 20 grain hornady v max projectiles and federal premium match small rifle primers, AR 2207 powder. Factory hornady on three shots gave me 3813,3867,3780 FPS, grouped in about 2" at 100 metres?  My loads 11grains gave me 3320,3371,3221 FPS and at 100 metres grouped about 30 mm square, with 11.1 grains 3232,3355,3225,  I probably mixed the 11 and 11.1s up? Grouping was as bad at 100 metres. Last I loaded 11.4 and used an old thrower into a pan and checked on Jakewires scales, very consistent loads, I getting the hang of this :O O:  got 3432, 3483 and 3483! Put three shots in 1/2" square at 100 metres not once but twice! So going to load a few more and try again, looking for the " node" the Mucko told me about, think I'm on to it! Pleasing thus far. The 17 HMR rim fire, I ran thru the chrono was fast, 2853, 2873, 2846, 2910, and 2865?

----------


## Tommy

I'm pretty new to the reloading game, but the factory stuff seems to haul ass compared to the handloads. What are the stated max and min loads for the projectile and powder? Does this mean you may be several nodes away from the speeds the factory stuff manages?

----------


## Maca49

You have trouble getting to the factory load speed cause they use a "super" ball powder, I'm not sure on nodes, didn't know they existed until Mucko told me a week ago, but 11.4 grains holds tight. The ballistics over longer ranges will be by trial

----------


## southernman

I flew in to NZ, for the summer on Friday, unpacked my gear, :Have A Nice Day:  and when for a look for powder for the .17 hornet, bloody expensive here, bought a 500g of ar2207, found sum N120 but $175 a kg plus freight, will try the two adi powders first.
 nice to see, that the ADI 2207 is finer and shorter cut that the hodgdon I had in Canada.
 Macca what load did you settle on, for the 20gr. still 11.4 ?
 Forgot how much more expensive, ammo and compoents are in NZ. 17hmr $30 ouch, better get used to it. as house is now, for sale in Canada.
 Now to go find a rabbit or two to pick on, with the hornet.

----------


## Maca49

3 rounds @ 100 metres 11.4 grains
3 rounds @ 50 metres 11.4 grains

----------


## Friwi

I see my crowning is complementary to your shooting ;-)

----------


## Maca49

Sorry my man I had to re do it myself  :ORLY: ! @Friwi  now go buy my 6.5 you know you want it

----------


## stub

Finally chronographed the h110 it was rubbish had an Es of over 200 so got some adi 2207 and dropped the Es to 50 with first batch much better and way better powder to handle now to narrow down to the perfect load

----------


## MSL

54

----------


## southernman

I have had a bit of a play with sum loads for my .17 hornet, as N120 is so expensive, I have given ADI 2207 a try, nice results thus far,
 11-11.7 tried, looking good at 11.5 and 11.7 gr, with a WSR primer, 20gr v-max.
Also had a play with trail boss, for sum quitter loads, using the 25gr hornardy hollow point, 3.5gr of trail boss, is giving same point of impact at 50m, as 11.5 gr full power ADI2207 load, great, :Thumbsup:  
 Didn't have a great rest set up, and with no rifle range close buy, as this rifle normally shoots, as good or better at 100m, any one on here got a spot in Taranaki, let me know. I expect with better shooting conditions, groups will tighten up, 
 did also try trail boss, in lighter loads, 2.5 and 2gr. both ok.
and working on sum full power loads with 25gr hp for bigger animals. goats, perhaps fallow if a close chance should happen.
 sum targets, with info.
 looking forward to trying, the 3.5g trail boss load, with a suppressor, should be fairly quite, speed from load info should be about 1700-1800fps, looks like about 1.8gr trail boss will be subsonic, from the data I have found, must have another play with the 2.5 (1400) and 2gr (1150) loads, as I have a BRH on a swarvo, 4x12, and one of these loads, my line up with a lower redial substations.

----------


## southernman

what the ???? photos are normal on computer, and side ways, once downloaded on to here, grrrr
 cropped all to hell as well, fricken computers.

----------


## Martin358

Hi, im loading 10.5 grains H110  AR match  25 g vmax.3320 fps and 10mm groups All i could get wit 20 g projectiles was 3300 fps trying  296,2206, 2206h, 2207, 4198. Thats why i went to the 25 grain , same speed and good accuracy.Some of the powders had poor grouping

----------

